# dd stuck a mini m & & up her nose



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

(sorry that should say m and m)

I have tried to get her to blow her nose but she won't (she is two today), but when i do wipe it there was yellow coming onto the tissue, (so i guess it was a yellow one!) now brown is showing on tissue i assume it's melting.
Should i be concerned or will it just dissolve? I of course cannot find the snot sucker thingy we have to try and suck it out.
Thanks
Shannon


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Sounds like it is melting. At least it wasnt a bean ugggh.


----------



## Monkeyfeet (Feb 5, 2005)

Dd loves to put stuff up her nose as well. Actually I think she is starting to wind down doing so. What are doc's office told us is that if her mucous is anything but clear then it may be up in the sinuses and that can cause an infection, so they would have to remove it in the office. Luckily she has always sneezed it out.

It sounds like the M&M is just melting.

Good luck!


----------



## abac (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like it's melting and I wouldn't worry about it unless she seems uncomfortable. When I worked at a daycare, we had children putting pea gravel up their noses.


----------



## sunrise3 (Mar 11, 2006)

I agree that it sounds like it's melting.

My oldest dd put a red hot candy up her nose once. It just disolved away and looked like she had a bloody nose. Once it got small enough, it fell out.


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks for your help all. Now her snot is clear but i am still worried that it is still up there, of course went on the net and read some stuff on how doctors have found things in people's noses years later! I am a worry wart


----------



## meisterfrau (Sep 24, 2005)

Dr. Sears addresses this on his site. http://askdrsears.com/html/10/t110215.asp

He even specifically mentions candy up the nose and how to remove it. Hope it helps.


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

thankyou, wish i seen this link when it happened. I still not sure if it is there i can't see it.


----------



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

My son put a pretzel in his nose once. I used a flashlight and tweezers to get it out.


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

As a kid I shoved several of the scented beads in those scented toilet paper rolls up my nose. They had just come out and were so lemony fresh I wanted to smell them forever. I never told anyone. I tried to pick them out when I got scared but they were "gone". I was fine.

Sounds like the m and m is melting - hope your DD is just fine too!


----------

